# unexpected pollinator Mybones Caribbean Wasp



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We removed and dissembled a Mybones Caribbean Wasp nest while in Grenada. Amazingly, there was nectar and processed honey at the periphery of the brood nest. Dr. Kerr took the wasps and nest back to his University of Florida lab for analysis.
The tree is a nutmeg and unrelated to the Mybones story.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qyr72wprg12533m/UOGvMX0tEx?m


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Vespidae, Polistinae, Polybia occidentalis, “maribunta” or “Mybone” .
I think “Mybone” is a corruption of maribunta or the Spanish Marabunta, a large South American spider wasp.
Dr. William H. Kern, Jr.
Associate Professor
Entomology and Nematology Dept.
Ft. Lauderdale R.E.C., IFAS, UF


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't let an idiot researcher pull the excludesrs this time. :ws:


----------

